# Hi , can someone tell me how much this machine( Brasilia) worth it and is it good one ?



## Lterzo (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Brasilia were OK, it will be a fairly basic HX machine, difficult to value without seeing the internal condition and the condition of the tin. It's called a Brazilia Mini Classic from circa 2011 onwards. I alsoways thought these were made by Quickmill, or at least the case and boiler etc..That case is definite Quickmill. If it's in OK/good condition internally/externally perhaps £300-350... It looks like it's missing it's little espresso riser rack.


----------



## Lterzo (Jun 9, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> Brasilia were OK, it will be a fairly basic HX machine, difficult to value without seeing the internal condition and the condition of the tin. It's called a Brazilia Mini Classic from circa 2011 onwards. I alsoways thought these were made by Quickmill, or at least the case and boiler etc..That case is definite Quickmill. If it's in OK/good condition internally/externally perhaps £300-350... It looks like it's missing it's little espresso riser rack.


 Thanks for the quick response.So I assume does not worth to swap it for my Gaggia with pid .


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Lterzo said:


> Thanks for the quick response.So I assume does not worth to swap it for my Gaggia with pid .


 If it's in good condition, it will be way better than the Gaggia, but you will need to flush as with any HX.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

They are up the ladder from a Classic......that said, it looks a bit sad and lonely and unloved. Remove the pf and look at the state of the shower screen. Heat it up and pull some water through, then remember, that is what you will be drinking.....it should not be difficult to sort out with a descale and tic


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

As already said it will take a bit of TLC to bring it back to its former glory but once there it would make good coffee and it is far more capable than a Gaggia (PID or not). It must have at least 1.5 l boiler under the bonnet.


----------



## Lterzo (Jun 9, 2020)

dfk41 said:


> They are up the ladder from a Classic......that said, it looks a bit sad and lonely and unloved. Remove the pf and look at the state of the shower screen. Heat it up and pull some water through, then remember, that is what you will be drinking.....it should not be difficult to sort out with a descale and tic


 Hi and thanks.What i have to look on the shower screen?

"Heat it up and pull some water through, then remember, that is what you will be drinking.." What do you mean ,sorry for the question.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Fun fact...

My grandma had a Brasilia, back in the day. 😂😊🤷‍♂️


----------



## BBBean (Jul 31, 2020)

If it helps a nice clean shiny one of these sold on eBay last week, coupled with a eureka Chrono grinder for £513.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lterzo said:


> Hi and thanks.What i have to look on the shower screen?
> 
> "Heat it up and pull some water through, then remember, that is what you will be drinking.." What do you mean ,sorry for the question.


 If the machine has had regular love and affection, if you look at the group head (the area the pf lock s into) it will be nice and clean. Oils produced by coffee are manky. This will give you an indication of how well loved the machine has had. Lift out the basket from the pf and again the pf will either be clean or filthy. I am suggesting that if you heat the machine up and pull off some hot water as If pulling a shot, that same water will be making your coffee. It needs to be clean, clear a nd tasteless. Remember, a machine that is well looked after is worth a lot more than one that has not


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

In case you have not watched this:


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It so looks like an Adreja Premium <lol>


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> It so looks like an Adreja Premium <lol>


 And stainless steel boiler too. I was surprised

EDIT: Nickel plated copper, not stainless steel


----------

